# Brutal Bertil Fox - Pic n Vids



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Brutal fox!! he would still kick ass today with that physique


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

wrong person thats BA on the bottom bro


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

bertal was the first guy that i had the pleasure of seeing guest pose when i first got into bodybuilding! i was amazed so thick and powerful looking,a waste of a superb bodybuilder to throw it all away and be locked up for life,i saw a pic of him present time a yr or so back hes a shadow of his former self now,such a waste


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

One of my fave BB's of all time


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Still can't believe that he killed his missus and her mom (er I think!)


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Bertill would of gone far in the sport,even up against todays monsters,such a waste.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

what a class physique, one of my all time favourites


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Awsome physique.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

What a waste of a great physique, I've got some very personal and very sad letters from Bertil from his prison cell in St Kitts...............


----------



## STINGER (May 24, 2009)

Bertal Fox was the best that England has ever had.Sorry Dorain yates but mr Fox was much better that you.He should of been Mr O a few times.It is a shame what has happened to him.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

crying shame i agree what a pysique hooooge arms


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

fecking weird chest press techniqe with dumbells


----------



## Diamond (Jul 28, 2007)

STINGER said:


> Bertal Fox was the best that England has ever had.Sorry Dorain yates but mr Fox was much better that you.He should of been Mr O a few times.It is a shame what has happened to him.


Sorry, but Fox would not have defeated Yates at his best. Fox was narrow shouldered and had a comparatively weak back with high-ish lats. Coupled with weak calves and no on-stage charisma (his posing was always dreadful), he wasn't of the calibre of champions like Bannout, Haney, or even Coleman.

Fox was certainly screwed in 1983, but not good enough to defeat Bannout, in my opinion.


----------

